# So The WNBA Season Begins Today...



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You're interested. Admit it.

Go Sparks.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## UVMhoopsfan (Jul 21, 2006)

I have been a Sacramento Monarchs fan since the second year of the WNBA. Now that they are gone I'm trying to find a team I like. One of the players from my favorite college team (University of Vermont) was at the camp for the CT Sun, but was the last one cut. I did go to their game yesterday as they have 2 former Monarchs (Kara Lawson and Demya Walker), but it's just not the same. I'm sort of an Indiana Fever fan so guess that's who I'll cheer for now...... WTF Sacramento... they sold out almost every game, and were going to be a really good team this year...stupid decision!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

lol


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh goody...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Go Comets and whatever team Sue Bird plays for!!!


----------

